# Salmon Oil human gel caplets



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

I know this has probably been asked a thousand times before but can't seem to find it. We just bought some 100% Wild Alaskan Salmon and Fish Oil Blend from Costco. It has salmon, anchovy and sardine oil 1000mg, EPA 180mg, and DHA 120mg. Link weighs 77 lbs. How many of these caplets should we be giving him a day? Should we poke a hole and drain the oil or just feed him the gel caplets? Thanks.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

You can just feed the caplets. I give 1200 mg to my 65 pound dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

Here's the basic rule of thumb:

1000 mgs per 30 pounds of body weight for a healthy dog

1000 mgs per 20 pounds of body weight for a dog recovering from an illness

1000 mgs per 10 pounds of body weight for a dog with chronic health issues


I just toss the caps in their food bowls.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

Ooh. Thanks for the info, Lauri.

I was told 1000 mg per 10 lbs for body weight for the average healthy dog. My husband told me, "Isn't that a bit much for a dog, especially when an adult only requires 1 - 2 gel caps daily?" It got me thinking, and I only recently reduced her dosage from 5 capsules to 3 capsules.

Gosh. I hope I wasn't doing any harm by OD-ing on salmon oil!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

not to hijack your thread, but what do you do with a dog that will literly eat around it? Can it be drained out or does it need to be given whole? Ive been wanting to give our Buddy supplements but the ones I have tried, are left in his bowl! Ive even put it in bits of human food thinking "he'll just gobble it up" and nope, he still eats around them, lol.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

Have you tried opening it up onto the food?

I use oil itself and it just goes right on the food


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*



> Originally Posted By: GSDolchnot to hijack your thread, but what do you do with a dog that will literly eat around it? Can it be drained out or does it need to be given whole? Ive been wanting to give our Buddy supplements but the ones I have tried, are left in his bowl! Ive even put it in bits of human food thinking "he'll just gobble it up" and nope, he still eats around them, lol.


I pierce the gel caps with something sharp (e.g. tip of a paring knife or a needle) and squirt the oil over the meat.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

So Link is 10 months and 77 lbs. should I give him 2 or 3 capsules???


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

_but what do you do with a dog that will literly eat around it?_

dip it in cream cheese and offer it by hand! Doesn't get any easier.

I used to pierce it open too, but most of it spritzed all over the place.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

i just started giving D fish oil to help his coat and I just cut the end with a sharp pair of scissors and squeeze it over his food. No issues with the oil inside squirting anywhere.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*



> Quote: but what do you do with a dog that will literly eat around it?


Nike does this. I let the gel caps soak in hot water for a few minutes which releases the oils. I tried piercing and cutting the end off and got the oil all over. This was easier.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*



> Originally Posted By: lhczth
> 
> 
> > Quote: but what do you do with a dog that will literly eat around it?
> ...


I tried this last night with D's food because I couldn't find the kitchen scissors







It went great! He loved the warm water over his kibble and even ate the gel-cap.

Other questions though:
- difference between salmon oil and general fish oil? I only bought a small bottle of mercury-free fish oil as a test run just in case it didn't agree with D.

- Will he get any benefits from just 1 capsule a day or should I up it to 2 caps/day - 1 in the morning, 1 in the evening?

- any problems with fish oil and kibble? I've been putting the oil over D's kibble, not a raw diet.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

The only thing you want to stay away from is fish LIVER oil (like Cod Liver oil). That stuff is very high in vitamins A & D - which are some of the vits you can overdose.

Salmon oil is nice because you know what fish it's coming from. "Fish" oil could be any fish. I personally prefer to use named ingredients in my dogs diet.

Fish oil and kibble isn't a problem.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

I'd go with two.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*



> Originally Posted By: GSDolchbut what do you do with a dog that will literly eat around it? Can it be drained out or does it need to be given whole?


You can pierce the capsule and squeeze it onto his food.

How I started my guys was to pierce the capsule, squeeze a tiny amount out of the hole and then offer the capsule to the dog. Usually didn't take them long to realize if the crunched the capsule they got more of the 'good stuff'.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Salmon Oil human gel caplets*

sweet sassy molassy, thanks Laurie! 2 caps/day it is then. Folks were talking about adding VitE to help with absorption, so I'll add that to the list the next time I head to the store.


----------

